# UFC 74: Respect Discussion Thread



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*UFC 74: RESPECT*
Date: 8/25/2007
Event Type: Live Pay Per View
Location: Mandalay Bay Events Center (Las Vegas, Nevada)​
----------

*Fight Card*

*Main Card Bouts:*

Randy Couture vs. Gabriel Gonzaga
Georges St. Pierre vs. Josh Koscheck
Joe Stevenson vs. Kurt Pellegrino
Kendall Grove vs. Patrick Cote
Roger Huerta vs. Alberto Gonzales Crane

*Preliminary Bouts:*

Marcus Aurelio vs. Clay Guida
Renato Sobral vs. David Heath
Antoni Hardonk vs. Frank Mir
Thales Leites vs. Ryan Jensen


----------



## SupremeTapout (Feb 1, 2007)

doubt ill get it, ill just watch the videos sunday or monday cuz i wanna get 75, but i like gsp and randy (zaga will be a handfull tho)


----------



## SouthernStud (Jun 26, 2007)

dude....i cannot wait till this ppv!!!! p.s. KOS really needs a haircut :thumb02:


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

A very interesting and good card. If Sanchez/Mach does indeed take place on this card that would be awesome. GG/CC and GSP/KOS are both two very competitive and hard to call fights. Looks good.


----------



## ufcelite112 (May 27, 2007)

I would respect this card if it was CroCop instead of Gonzaga. But, since it's not, there is nothing I respect about this card -- except Randy. 

I'm hopeful that Randy can win this fight and return once against to the Octagon for a more intriguing match-up. If he loses, I'm assuming he would retire. Heck, he might even retire if he wins, but I would love to see him stick around to fight Fedor. That's right, I said Fedor! A year from now Fedor will be the HW champ -- unless he fights Randy!!!! :dunno:


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

^^Randy is not going to retire after this fight, it's only part 2 of his 6 fight deal.

Very nice card, it has both the competition factor and the money making probability that most PPV's haven't, usually it's one or the other.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

They sure did a nice job of airbrushing those abs onto Gonzaga


----------



## Harley (Apr 8, 2007)

Ha, its nice to see Travis Lutter has finally returned.


----------



## shodge. (Jun 16, 2007)

koscheck is gonna tax that ass...he pulled off a mayweather approach with sanchez....maybe hell do it again or plz us..


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Great card, horrible name.


----------



## JamesRocha (May 29, 2007)

Love the poster. Kos is god!!


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> They sure did a nice job of airbrushing those abs onto Gonzaga


lol i almost didn't notice. you're right though, no way that silverback's got a sixpack.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

this is shaping out to be the best card in a WHILE.


----------



## Iceman_666 (May 1, 2007)

Negative1 said:


> ^^Randy is not going to retire after this fight, it's only part 2 of his 6 fight deal.
> 
> Very nice card, it has both the competition factor and the money making probability that most PPV's haven't, usually it's one or the other.


ITs a 4 fight contract that Randy has. And He will hopefully face FEdor when he gets signed. Randy has already showed interst in the fight. Got to love Captain Amercia 43 and wants the best in the world...even the likes of feared Fedor lol


----------



## SouthernStud (Jun 26, 2007)

JamesRocha said:


> Love the poster. Kos is god!!


dude must be sippin on the yak :happy03:


----------



## Danificent (Apr 12, 2007)

brownpimp thatpicture of andy wang is funny as shit


----------



## liverkick (Jun 11, 2006)

anyone know who silvia will be fighting yet?


----------



## Knock out (Jan 1, 2007)

Looks like a good card and i actually like the name will be amazing to see Koscheck get his ass handed to him by GSP and hopefully will be a grat Hw title fight


----------



## shodge. (Jun 16, 2007)

Knock out said:


> Looks like a good card and i actually like the name will be amazing to see Koscheck get his ass handed to him by GSP and hopefully will be a grat Hw title fight


i actually like gsp and koscheck...but i believe kos got dem ho's...for gsp...


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm looking forward to this card more then 73. Asides from the Evans/Ortiz fight I think 73 will be have pretty lopsided fights (Marquardt/Silva might be close).

Gonzaga/Couture is gonna be a good time, watching GSP stomp KOS will make me happy, Joe Daddy proving he is one of the top LW, watching Sanchez getting stomped, and watching what Sylvia is going to return.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> They sure did a nice job of airbrushing those abs onto Gonzaga



That's some funny shit right there:thumb02:


----------



## kobra ki (May 7, 2006)

KOS will win against GSP. He's too much of a wrestling stud to lose to George. I hope Randy wins this one but he is getting old and can't be much more fights in him.


----------



## Josh3239 (Mar 4, 2007)

Jeez, it wasn't that long ago that people said that Koscheck sucks and he is an expert lay and prayer. Or that GSP was one of the best pound for pound fighters and when he grabs the belt he'll hold onto it for years. Now he loses and suddendly Koscheck is just to powerful a wrestler? What is going on?

IMO GSP is the favorite and if he loses his career in the UFC could be in danger.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm kind of surprised to see people making KOS the favourite. I know he has improved greatly, but what of that improvement did we see against Sanchez? Sure he won, but it was possibly the slowest fight ive seen in ages, and far from a showcase of the new skillsets he has apparently developed.

Lets break it down.

Striking - GSP without question
Wrestling - KOS without question
Submissions - GSP
Takedowns - KOS
Defense - GSP
GnP - Even

KOS is an insane wrestler, better than hughes, but with the problems matt had taking down GSP i dont think KOS can count of the automatic takedown which means he's going to have to strike with Georges, and frankly, i dont think he can. So he's going to have to risk his neck striking to keep Georges off balance to get the takedown, and once on the ground im not convinced his GnP or submissions is good enough to end the fight considering GSP is excellent off his back with a really dynamic guard and solid submissions.

KOS might be able to grind out a decision by keeping top position, but i dont think he'll be able to keep GSP pinned like that for 3 rounds (assuming they spend 3 rounds on the mat). I think if it stays standing GSP will pick him apart, and if it goes to the ground i think GSP will be able to pull a sub....or maybe a sweep and TKO with GnP. Fact is, KOS is a wrestler, and we havent seen a lot of him off his back.....if GSP gets on top we all know he can end a fight from there and i dont see KOS having good enough defense to starve it off.

Gonna be a great fight though


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

GSP will beat that ass, he aint a sissy like deigo, kos gonna get KTFO before the second round is ova, and if "Rush" does lose im gonna have a break down irl.
P.S. Awesome Card! :thumb02:


----------



## Josh3239 (Mar 4, 2007)

Flak, I think GSP has million times better G&P than Koscheck. He drops those elbows and fists hard, Koscheck's strength on the ground is keeping them there.


----------



## acadiaN_ (Jul 4, 2007)

I think GSP had a terrible fight against Matt Serra, the first punch that rocked GSP was a lucky one while Serra had is head down to cover...but he did a great job making sure George would not recover and got is KO.

I don't know if St-Pierre took the fight lightly even if he said a number of times that he was not the champion but a contender...

I think he will bounce back tremendously in is next fight...I just feel sorry for Koscheck

Cause if you think about it, Koscheck still need to prove he can fight...he never dominated a fight and against Sanchez (witch was probably the worst fight EVER!!) he only gave like 3 or 4 good punches against a terrible Diego that looked like he was scared to do anything...

So in other words...I will be extremely disapointed if the Aggressive 'Rush' St-Pierre would not dominate the fight against a defensive Kos that probably wont be able to do anything...I hope...


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

I think KOS still has a chance to get the takedown. He has a shot like no other, even better than Sherk's i think. The question is, once down can he do anything against the guard of GSP which is nothing short of outstanding?

I think GSP will pick KOS apart.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Josh3239 said:


> Jeez, it wasn't that long ago that people said that Koscheck sucks and he is an expert lay and prayer. Or that GSP was one of the best pound for pound fighters and when he grabs the belt he'll hold onto it for years. Now he loses and suddendly Koscheck is just to powerful a wrestler? What is going on?
> 
> IMO GSP is the favorite and if he loses his career in the UFC could be in danger.


I don't think GSP's career will be in danger if he loses to Koscheck. He is still a huge draw for the UFC and to cut him off after losing back-to-back is stupid. He is still very young and there is still so much that he can learn and improve on.

GSP needs to fight Koscheck like how he fought Trigg: put him on his back and gnp him.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm hearing that Marcus Aurelio versus Clay Guida was added to this card...


----------



## brief (Nov 19, 2006)

If GSP gets beat by Kos, he should drop down to LW and blowout Sherk again.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

brief said:


> If GSP gets beat by Kos, he should drop down to LW and blowout Sherk again.


GSP is a huge 170, he'd never make the cut.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Isn't Sanchez on this card as well??


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

I can't wait to see GSP hand KOS his @ss. He'll shut that dick up for good. GSP in round 1.


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

Grove vs Cote is now OFFICIALLY announced for UFC 74, according to the UFC event section.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Flak said:


> GSP is a huge 170, he'd never make the cut.


Agreed.. he has like 0% body fat, if he tried to cut he'd dissappear.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I can't really imagine how Kos would be able to beat GSP. Kos isn't good at finishing opponents, he just good at lying on top of them and get decision victories.

GSP is probably the most well rounded fighter in the welterweight division, and I doubt that he will let Kos lie on top of him for two rounds. GSP's only weakness is his jaw, and I don't think Kos has much of a chance to repeat what Serra did.

Damn, I hope I'm right, I'd hate to see Kos beat GSP...


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

I can't see kos beating GSP.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

I can't see that either. Cro Cop's fight against Gonzaga will most likely end up the biggest upset of the year to me, but Kos beating GSP would be a close second. I'm not a fan of Diego either, but he was really sick that night that he fought Kos. That was a terrible fight, but atleast one of the fighters had an excuse. GSP is going to come out harder than ever before after holding the title for such a short time.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Renato Sobral vs. David Heath is a prelim fight? that's stupid. Sorry but I'd rather see Babalu/Heath than any of these 3:

Joe Stevenson vs. Kurt Pellegrino
Kendall Grove vs. Patrick Cote
Roger Huerta vs. Alberto Crane


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

SuzukS said:


> Renato Sobral vs. David Heath is a prelim fight? that's stupid. Sorry but I'd rather see Babalu/Heath than any of these 3:
> 
> Joe Stevenson vs. Kurt Pellegrino
> Kendall Grove vs. Patrick Cote
> Roger Huerta vs. Alberto Crane


Its probably because Babalu has not been impressive lately, yeah i agree it should be on the main card.. Hopefully they show it if it turns out to be good.
Although i think Joe vs Kurt should be good. Interesting to see how Kendall does against Cote. Huerta just has another can as far as i know??

Here are my predictions starting from the bottom.

Marcus Aurelio Bt Clay Guida - Submission 1st Round
I like Clay but im expecting a quick Sub from Aurelio

Frank Mir Bt Antoni Hardonk - Unanimous Decision
Hopefully Frank can get back to winning ways.

Travis Lutter Bt Ryan Jensen - Split Decision
Close but to Lutter

Renato Sobral Bt David Heath - Unanimous Decision
another decision:dunno: WAR BABALU

Roger Huerta Bt Alberto Crane - TKO 2nd
Don't know too much about Alberto Crane, but i had a look at his record, he's 8-0 and has submission victories in 7 of those including Crucifix, Omaplata, Rear Naked Choke, Armbar, Triangle Choke.. I hope he turns into a submission genius, should be more of a challenge fighting Roger Huerta in the UFC though.

Kendall Grove Bt Patrick Cote - Submission 2nd Round
Don't like Cote recently, while Kendall is improving.

Joe Stevenson Bt Kurt Pellegrino - Submission 3rd Round
I think that this is gonna be a good fight, one of the ones im looking forward to most. I think it could go either way.

Georges St Pierre bt Josh Koscheck - TKO Early 2nd Round
GSP will be back with a vengeance!! I hope to see a TKO in this fight, Josh Koscheck does have a chance though, if he takes GSP down, but GSP good takedown defence. I don't see it happening.

Gabriel Gonzaga Bt Randy Couture - TKO 3rd Round
I hope im wrong but I see Couture losing the title in his first defence since Sylvia. Im pulling for Couture though, but i just don't see him taking Gonzaga down and then dominating him.


----------



## veilside23 (Jan 8, 2007)

my predictions are 

grove over cote..

GSP over KoS

Couture over Gonzaga because i think couture will win it like how he won over sylvia.. because i want to see couture vs fedor.


----------



## poohbear (Jun 29, 2007)

except for randy the cards a joke


----------



## GSP is the man (Jul 30, 2007)

Josh3239 said:


> Jeez, it wasn't that long ago that people said that Koscheck sucks and he is an expert lay and prayer. Or that GSP was one of the best pound for pound fighters and when he grabs the belt he'll hold onto it for years. Now he loses and suddendly Koscheck is just to powerful a wrestler? What is going on?
> 
> IMO GSP is the favorite and if he loses his career in the UFC could be in danger.


I agree i am a huge GSP fan and i believe GSP will dominate this fight. however if he loses what will happen to him, its hard enough coming off one huge loss, hes in trouble if he loses this one by some miracle.


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Randy Couture vs. Gabriel Gonzaga

Gonzaga by Submission in Rd 2

Georges St. Pierre vs. Josh Koscheck

GSP by TKO in RD 3

Joe Stevenson vs. Kurt Pellegrino

Joe Daddy by UD 

Kendall Grove vs. Patrick Cote

Grove via UD

Roger Huerta vs. Alberto Gonzales Crane

Huerta by TKO in the 2nd

Preliminary Bouts:

*Marcus Aurelio* vs. Clay Guida
*Renato Sobral* vs. David Heath
*Antoni Hardonk* vs. Frank Mir
*Travis Lutter* vs. Ryan Jensen


----------



## McIceman (Jul 31, 2007)

ufcelite112 said:


> I would respect this card if it was CroCop instead of Gonzaga. But, since it's not, there is nothing I respect about this card -- except Randy.
> 
> I'm hopeful that Randy can win this fight and return once against to the Octagon for a more intriguing match-up. If he loses, I'm assuming he would retire. Heck, he might even retire if he wins, but I would love to see him stick around to fight Fedor. That's right, I said Fedor! A year from now Fedor will be the HW champ -- unless he fights Randy!!!! :dunno:


What a lot of crap.

Gonzaga has earned his shot plain and simple, dont like the disrespect shown here and I am a huge Cro Cop fan! Suppose you are entitled to your opinion but ive never read such nonsense!

Fedor would beat Randy of that I am almost certain!

My thought is that Gonzaga will beat Randy, future fights will determine (depending on how their next fights go) either Cro Cop, Nog, or Arlovksi will be the next contender and any of those would make for an interesting fight. Then if Fedor does indeed come into the UFC.. well.. then we have ourselves some huge entertainment!

Do agree with the fact that IF he comes to UFC then Fedor will be HW champ before long!


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

McIceman said:


> What a lot of crap.
> 
> Gonzaga has earned his shot plain and simple, dont like the disrespect shown here and I am a huge Cro Cop fan! Suppose you are entitled to your opinion but ive never read such nonsense!
> 
> ...


How can you doubt Randy against a guy that showed nothing but boredom until he landed a kick on CC? Randy is going to pound this dude into the mat. Mark my words. I will agree with you that Fedor is going to be too much for any heavyweight. I hope Randy gets out before that one. He has no chance. Nor does anyone else. Fedor will be UFC HW Champ. I have no doubt.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Randy Couture vs. Gabriel Gonzaga: Gonzaga
Georges St. Pierre vs. Josh Koscheck: Koscheck upset
Joe Stevenson vs. Kurt Pellegrino: Stevenson
Kendall Grove vs. Patrick Cote: Grove
Roger Huerta vs. Alberto Gonzales Crane: Huerta


----------



## brief (Nov 19, 2006)

Kos by blanket.


----------



## paris (Aug 5, 2007)

I think that Koscheck looked great beating a one-dimensional fighter in Sanches, but he is not ready for the leap to absolute world class in GSP.


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

ufcrules said:


> How can you doubt Randy against a guy that showed nothing but boredom until he landed a kick on CC? Randy is going to pound this dude into the mat. Mark my words. I will agree with you that Fedor is going to be too much for any heavyweight. I hope Randy gets out before that one. He has no chance. Nor does anyone else. Fedor will be UFC HW Champ. I have no doubt.


Nothing, but boredom? Uhhh I am pretty sure Gonzaga was raining some pretty heavy elbows into CroCops face until they were stood up.


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

paris said:


> I think that Koscheck looked great beating a one-dimensional fighter in Sanches, but he is not ready for the leap to absolute world class in GSP.


I don't know about Sanchez being one-dimensional... he showed exemplary stand up against Riggs and Parisyan. Although I will say he looked off against Koscheck. As for Koscheck vs. GSP... I think GSP will be laid on for 15 minutes. Unanimous Decision Koscheck. Hopefully I'm wrong though.


----------



## paris (Aug 5, 2007)

+Shogun+ said:


> I don't know about Sanchez being one-dimensional... he showed exemplary stand up against Riggs and Parisyan. Although I will say he looked off against Koscheck. As for Koscheck vs. GSP... I think GSP will be laid on for 15 minutes. Unanimous Decision Koscheck. Hopefully I'm wrong though.


Sanches is adequate on his feet (Joe Riggs was an absolute fluke) and strong on the ground. His one dimension is pressure. Koscheck was able to handle the pressure and make Sanchez look amature. There is a solid chance the Koscheck will put GSP on the ground, but I think GSP is too well rounded and probably will end up being #2 P4P withn the next year or so. Obviously, I am a GSP fan.


----------



## UseOf_A_Weapon (Aug 6, 2007)

I don't think Koscheck is as well rounded as st. pierre. It's pierre's game. if he loses its cause he screwed up or didnt try. As for the main event... my money is on randy, but believe me i am NOT underestimating gonzaga. no one saw that head kick coming... it could happen again i suppose.


----------



## jersey tomato (Dec 31, 2006)

+Shogun+ said:


> Nothing, but boredom? Uhhh I am pretty sure Gonzaga was raining some pretty heavy elbows into CroCops face until they were stood up.


Indeed. At the time, I was thinking that Mirko had not prepared well for taking elbows on the ground. (Elbows are not permissible in Pride FC) Gonzaga was definitely doing some damage with the 'bows. I thought it was a gift decision from the referee when he stood the two fighters up with 20 seconds to go in the round. In my opinion, Gonzaga was still working hard and there was plenty of time remaining to render more punishment from the ground. Standing them up at that moment was an advantage to Mirko. 

Who would have thought that, once on their feet, Gonzaga would be the one to unload with the left high kick? My, how he folded like a tent.


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

+Shogun+ said:


> Nothing, but boredom? Uhhh I am pretty sure Gonzaga was raining some pretty heavy elbows into CroCops face until they were stood up.


I was referring to previous fights I had seen of his. I agree that he dominated Cro Cop. In fact Cro Cop admitted that he was dazed from the elbows when he took the kick to the head that ended it.


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

I can see Kos vs St.Pierre being like Kos vs Diego was but hopefully not. I truly think Josh can pull off the upset as long as he gets the takedown and puts St.Pierre on his back.


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

libertywrestler said:


> I can see Kos vs St.Pierre being like Kos vs Diego was but hopefully not. I truly think Josh can pull off the upset as long as he gets the takedown and puts St.Pierre on his back.


Are you kidding me? Are you comparing Diego to GSP?? Are you forgetting that kos will get KTFO when he comes in for the takedown??? Diego lost to kos because he was afraid of his hands, not the takedown. GSP is not going to be afraid of kos striking, I can assure you of that.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

ufcrules said:


> I was referring to previous fights I had seen of his. I agree that he dominated Cro Cop. In fact Cro Cop admitted that he was dazed from the elbows when he took the kick to the head that ended it.


He actually has quite a nice KO superman punch against Kevin Jordan to add to the Mirko kick for his highlight reel. He is not a boring fighter, you probably only watched his fight with kevin jordan which yes was a pile of shit. But he was going through a really tough time at that point, i think his wife got ill or something. You wouldn't be able to train properly.


----------



## KenFl07 (Aug 6, 2007)

I got St-Pierre taking Koscheck out and moving towards regaining the Welterweight Championship in 2008!! Kos is a good fighter, but I just think that Georges is without a doubt, the future of the sport at WW, and he will start the dominance all over again on August 25 at UFC 74

The Couture/Gonzaga match should definitely be a war. Gonzaga has proven with the Cro Cop fight that he has great stand up, and is also great on the ground. Couture is obviously a tremendous wrestler, and had some pretty good stand up with Sylvia, showing that he had learned from his mistakes with the Liddell fights before. I think Couture is going to shock the world yet again and pull out a victory to retain the UFC Heavyweight Championship, setting up the possibility for a Cro Cop or Noguiera vs. Couture fight sometime in 2008!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Koschkeckck wont stand a chance.


----------



## KenFl07 (Aug 6, 2007)

I think Koscheck will put up a good fight, but I would agree that St-Pierre is walking out with the victory.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I might as well get my predictions in.

Couture vs Gonzaga: Gonzaga by TKO in round 4.

Huerta vs Crane: Huerta by decision.

Koscheck vs GSP: GSP by TKO in the second round.

Pellegrino vs Stevenson: Stevenson by decision.

Cote vs Grove: Grove by sub in the second round.

Jensen vs Leites: Leites by sub in the first.

Sobral vs Heath: Sobral by sub in the third.

Mir vs Hardonk: Mir by decision.

Guida vs Aurelio: Guida by decision.

This card is so solid that the pre-lims look great.


----------



## Diesel Riggs (Sep 26, 2006)

Might as well huh?

Couture vs Gonzaga: Couture by decision

Huerta vs Crane: Huerta by TKO rd 3.

Koscheck vs GSP: GSP by TKO in the second round.

Pellegrino vs Stevenson: Stevenson by decision

Cote vs Grove: Cote by rd 1 TKO

Jensen vs Leites: Leites by sub in the first.

Sobral vs Heath: Heath by decision.

Mir vs Hardonk: Mir by decision.

Guida vs Aurelio: Aurelio rd 2 sub.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

With how awful Babalu has looked in his past 2 fights, I wouldn't be surprised to see Heath get the win. I am giving Babalu the benefit of the doubt, though, and want to see him somewhat redeem his awfulness as of late.


----------



## Jarome_Turner (Apr 22, 2007)

Couture is gonna beat Gonzaga with his walker.


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

This card makes no sense. 

SHouldn't the TV card be like this?



Fight Card

Main Card Bouts:

Randy Couture vs. Gabriel Gonzaga
Georges St. Pierre vs. Josh Koscheck
Kendall Grove vs. Patrick Cote
Renato Sobral vs. David Heath
Antoni Hardonk vs. Frank Mir

Preliminary Bouts:
Joe Stevenson vs. Kurt Pellegrino
Marcus Aurelio vs. Clay Guida
Roger Huerta vs. Alberto Gonzales Crane
Thales Leites vs. Ryan Jensen

Or maybe just add Joe Daddy to the main card since he submits everyone fast . it wouldn't take up any time. 


That'd make a lot more sense to have Mir & Renato on TV.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

It makes sense, actually.

Babalu has lost 2, and looked pretty bad in both.

Mir, of course, hasn't looked good since breaking Sylvia's arm.

Joe Daddy is seen as a contender and is a TUF 2 winner. Huerta is someone who the UFC wants to market, and has a pretty big fanbase.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I guess the ufc wants to market Joe Daddy and more importantly Huerta. Seems like he's the gateway to the Latin Market. Also, some people might want to stick around for Babalu and Mir or even oay for the fights or whatever on the website (for whoever does that...) Anyways predictions:


Couture vs Gonzaga: Gonzaga by TKO in the 4th round. I see it like the Ricco Rodriguez fight.

Huerta vs Crane: Huerta by decision.

Koscheck vs GSP: GSP by TKO in the 3rd. 

Pellegrino vs Stevenson: Stevenson by submission in the 2nd round.

Cote vs Grove: Grove by sub in the 2nd round

Jensen vs Leites: Leites by decision.

Sobral vs Heath: Babalu by submission 2nd round

Mir vs Hardonk: Mir by submission 1st round FAT MIR IN DA HOUSE

Guida vs Aurelio: Aurelio by decision. I'm tempted to go with Clay...


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

couture by decsion huerta by tko gsp by ko grove by bumission sobral by decision guida by decision joe daddy by submission mir by decsiion leites by decision


----------



## KenFl07 (Aug 6, 2007)

Im good with the card except for the fact that I was looking forward to seeing Guida/Aurielo. Hopefully a couple of the fights go faster so we can fit this fight into the PPV.


----------



## FightFan_ (Mar 16, 2007)

I hate that I'm betting against Randy.:confused05:


----------



## bazmagoo (Dec 31, 2006)

*My Predictions*

Here goes nothing:

Gonzaga vs Couture - Gonzaga via TKO round 3
Huerta vs Crane - Huerta via UD
St. Pierre vs Koscheck - St. Pierre TKO round 1
Stevenson vs Pellegrino - Stevenson via sub round 2
Cote vs Grove - Cote via split decision

Sobral vs Heath - Heath via TKO round 2
Mir vs Hardonk - Hardonk via UD
Guida vs Aurelio - Aurelio via sub round 2


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

coutre hurta st. pierre stevenson grove sobral mir and guida are my picks


----------



## DDUKE (Jul 20, 2007)

i just want gsp to ko kos in the 1st that would be worth my $40.00


----------



## jehu pitchfork (Feb 4, 2007)

acadiaN_ said:


> I think GSP had a terrible fight against Matt Serra, the first punch that rocked GSP was a lucky one while Serra had is head down to cover...but he did a great job making sure George would not recover and got is KO.


give me a break, enough w/ the lucky punch talk... apprently serra lucky punched him about 15 times, cuz GSP got taken down EASILY, punched out, & generally worked like a newb, & then made cheap excuses afterwards. 

gsp is awesome, but if he fights like that again, im gonna hurt anyone who says he is one of the best. too say that Kos has NO chance is just stupid & ignorant. i wont be surprised if EITHER fighter wins.

heres to hoping it's a fun competitive fight to watch.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

8 days now...
I can't bloody wait, its been too long since UFC 73!!
It's gonna be so mad now though so many events in quick succession.


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

gonna be alot of money spent quick but oh well its worth it


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

I wish they would have spread the events out more so we wouldn't of had to wait so long for UFC 74.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

libertywrestler said:


> I wish they would have spread the events out more so we wouldn't of had to wait so long for UFC 74.


Well we got UFC 74, 75 and 76 in real quick succession.
25th August
8th September
22nd September

AHHHHHH!!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumb02:


----------



## Stroker (Aug 18, 2007)

Here is a great video interview with Kendall Grove talking about Cote and splitting with Tito. He is funny as hell:

5thRound.com - Where Champions are Born (Your source for all things MMA Mixed Martial Arts)


----------



## brief (Nov 19, 2006)

No...seriously...Kos by blanket!


----------



## THE_HAMMER (Dec 31, 2006)

*Josh koscheck, my new ultimate fighter*

super hyped up for this fight card, it has the potencial to be one of the greats.

dont know where the hell i was when koscheck beat that lame ass little boy **** sanchez but when i finaly got to see it for the first time last week it put a great big smile on my face.
I was so freek'en pleased that finally someomne shut that punk kid up..
gawd what an annoying little blister that sanchez is.

why does the ufc looks as though they've taken sanchez in under their wing so to speak? perhaps a better draw?

they should give josh a little more respect i think and the fans better not boo him when he eliminates GSP on aug 25.

I am canadian and I support our fighters but I also have to call em as I see em , and my money is on josh koscheck. A real no nonsence fighter, no B.S antics, just pure fighter and a heart to win... I like fighters like the diaz brothers and josh and cant stand the absolute looser fighters like frank trigg, taco ortize, ken florian, **** sanchez,to name a few ... 

then theres Herb dean, the most dangerous man to have ever entered the octagone... this chump is so out to lunch he doesn't know weather its tuesday or raining outside...
one of these times his failing attempts at trying to keep fighters safe and maintain a fair fight will result in an unnessesarry injury...

Randy couture, nuff said !!!!!!! put the ol man on gonzaga
WHAT A CARD !!!


----------



## JimJ (Oct 26, 2006)

It feels like it's been years since UFC 73, Saturday can't get here fast enough. After this wait, it's great that we're getting three events within a month's time.

If GSP doesn't win, I may consider suicide.


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

JimJ said:


> It feels like it's been years since UFC 73, Saturday can't get here fast enough. After this wait, it's great that we're getting three events within a month's time.
> 
> If GSP doesn't win, I may consider suicide.



if kos pulls off a miracle, save some cyanide for me!


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

if kos wins he wins oh well if kos wins the title then somhns wrong


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Just watched the countdown to it. I'm even more confident that Gonzaga is going to strut in to the cage and take Randys' title. He is the most all around fighter currently kicking around the UFC heavyweight division (mmm a match against Noguiera would be beautaaayful) and there is just no way that I see the Natural finishing Napao.

GSP vs KOS has me amppped. GSP has got the GSP look, but KOS seems to be talking less garbage then normal. He knows that he's about to get kicked in the head multiple times. Serioulsy folks, if KOS gets GSP to his back then what the heck is he gonna do? Chill it and hopefully take a decision? I'm sure White will give the referees a pep talk telling them to get this one standing as much as possible. He wants a GSP because he wants Hughes v GSP 3.

Stevenson. Awesome. Cote/Grove is gonna be a gooood fight. Watching Huerta beat about some random dude is fun. And I'm also liking the undercard.. Mir vs Hardonk could be awesome. I wanna see some Hardonk kicks baby


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Koscheck has good top positioning, but I can see GSP sweeping him if it were to get to the ground. I don't know, I see GSP taking this by TKO, and will show up pissed and motivated like he was against Trigg & Sherk. At least, one would hope so.

So yeah, the only way I see Couture winning this is by making Gonzaga somehow gas. Seeing as how Gonzaga is a completely different fighter than the one against Kevin Jordan, I doubt that'll happen. Then again, it is Couture, so who knows.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Man, I'm looking forward to 74: Respect so much. I have that eerie feeling that Gonzaga is gonna bring it to Couture, so at the same time, I'm kind of not looking forward to it. 

I don't know if it's just me, but there's a part of me that just can't stand to see Couture lose or get hurt badly. He's like a quiet, sweet Grandpa, y'know?


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Gonzaga will surprise a lot of people. 3rd round submission.


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> Gonzaga will surprise a lot of people. 3rd round submission.


If you look at the odds, I don't think all that many will be surprised by a Gonzaga win.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

I don't want to see Randy lose. I just hate seeing it happen for some reason.


----------



## Nate6000 (Mar 31, 2007)

Me too its just heartbraking to see him loose.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

*Looking for to UFC 74*

This fight card shows how strong the UFC organisation has become. The card is deep with talent and the matchups provide for very interesting contests.
Without doubt the GSP vs Koscheck fight represents the highest quality ever UFC matchup. These guys are incredible athletes that represent the future of the sport and i predict that an epic rivalry will be born out of their UFC 74 matchup.
The main event will be another enthralling battle with the experience of Couture matched up against the weaponry of Gonzaga. 
As for my picks to win;
Gonzaga is a huge man, he will be strong in the clinch and has great BJJ if the fight goes to the ground. He can beat Randy on the ground. Gonzaga also has better stand up than Couture. Which means Couture has to win this fight in the air!
Couture wins KO by jumping axe kick to the head in the 3rd.:thumb02: 

As for GSP vs Kos, strength in the grapple plays a huge part in this result. If GSP can negate Kos's takedowns due to his size advantage then i predict a win for GSP by submission or KO. If not Kos will ground and pound out a win. That said, GSP always fights so big for welterweight I'm confident he will be too much for Kos to handle at the moment. 
Thanks Guys
in the words of Big John McCarthy
" LET'S GET IT ON! "


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Man the hours are going by so slow, i cant wait to watch this thing.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

I hate gonzaga, its a combination of that stupid look in his eyes, him being fat, and the fact that i almost fell asleep watching his first 2 fights in the UFC.

also theres this picture wich i absolutley hate, makes him look like a retard and he always does this.


----------



## GeGGosbg (Apr 22, 2007)

Hello everyone!

Could anyone tell me in how long time UFC 74 starts ?

I am from Sweden and I can't seem to understand all 4 of the american time zones, so if anyone could tell me in how long it will start so I could count at what time for me it starts.

Thanks in advance


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

roughly four hours. Usually if you go wiht New York time Eastern Standard that should help for the future.


----------



## GeGGosbg (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks alot man! Then I just have to stay up until 4 am and roughly 3 hours later, so it ends 7 am here in sweden, well it's WORTH IT!

Thanks alot again


----------



## MAVERIK (Jan 3, 2007)

esv said:


> I hate gonzaga, its a combination of that stupid look in his eyes, him being fat, and the fact that i almost fell asleep watching his first 2 fights in the UFC.
> 
> also theres this picture wich i absolutley hate, makes him look like a retard and he always does this.


I fuckin hate that face too, just pisses me off, it's not intimidating or anything, he just looks stupid. I have to admit he is a very good fighter, but I'm hoping Randall will be able to knock that that stupid grin thing off his face


----------



## gavinwren (Oct 15, 2006)

Anyone know what time the undercard fights start? Not the PPV but the off card fights ?


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

2 hours left!


----------



## mikeie (Aug 23, 2007)

gavinwren said:


> Anyone know what time the undercard fights start? Not the PPV but the off card fights ?


They've already started.


----------



## shodge. (Jun 16, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> Agreed.. he has like 0% body fat, if he tried to cut he'd dissappear.


 l o l


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

So the crew is here watching ufc 74. And a couple of guys are green to the ufc. They show Gonzaga just headkicking CroCop in the opening promo, at least 5 times. I hear "What the **** else has he done?".


----------



## mikeie (Aug 23, 2007)

^^Lol, true.

Cote vs Grove to start off. 

I like both guys, I'll take Grove in this fight.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Undercard results are at wikipedia if anyone wants them...

UFC 74 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## mikeie (Aug 23, 2007)

Cote def. Grove 

Cote knocked Grove on his back after a strong right hand, Cote eventually pounds the crap out of him and the ref called the stoppage.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

stream is bloody shite im gonna watch it tomorrow.. (live in UK)


----------



## mikeie (Aug 23, 2007)

Pellegrino vs Stevenson now.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

"Let's go COTE!"


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Unless your from Brazil (or Rampage) no personal theme songs.


----------



## mikeie (Aug 23, 2007)

Stevension def. Pelligrino by unanimous decision

imo, Stevenson dominated the entire fight, having multiple submission chances in the first round. The third round was pretty much Stevenson destroying Pelligrino against the cage with no return swings, surprised the ref didn't stop it.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Lee Majors and Forest? Epic win.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

I think Joe Daddy won it.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

Alright, Joe Daddy got me some points back:thumbsup:


----------



## mikeie (Aug 23, 2007)

There's a GIANT pool of blood in the center of the octagon from one of the preliminary fights, I hope if the ME goes short, we get to see that fight.

Huerta vs Crane next.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

WAR GSP...I can't freakin' wait :thumb02:


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

When is the GSP fight coming up? Next?


----------



## mikeie (Aug 23, 2007)

Huerta def. Crane via Ref stoppage? Not sure, might of been tap out.

The first round was pretty close, but Huerta gave a stiff punch and Crane's left eye swelled up huge. Crane was dead tired by the end of the second, and Huerta pretty much dominated. Raining down mounted punches in the middle of the third.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

He was exhausted and the ref knew what was coming and stopped it.


----------



## mikeie (Aug 23, 2007)

**** yes, Koscheck vs GSP next.

Can't wait to see Kos get his face kicked in.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Roger dominated, Crane was so tired he could barely do anything. I am ready to see GSP vs. KOS!! WAR GSP!!!!


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

mikeie said:


> **** yes, Koscheck vs GSP next.
> 
> Can't wait to see Kos get his face kicked in.


I am so pumped, this is the fight I have been waiting for all night...WAR GSP


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Some of the crowd booing Josh.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

WarHERO said:


> Some of the crowd booing Josh.


Oh well, but GSP is getting so many cheers raise01: raise01: raise01:


----------



## mikeie (Aug 23, 2007)

GSP def. Koscheck via Unanimous Decision

Pretty disappointing fight tbh, didn't live up to the hype. First round coulda gone either way. GSP dominated Kos on the ground in Round two, having a few chances for a submission. Third round each fighter got a few good shots in, then GSP took it to the ground and landed some shots.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

I was happy with GSP's performnace...:thumbsup:


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

GSP dominated!!! WAR GSP, he wants that belt back.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

GSP wanting to take the UFC to Canada!!!


----------



## I.P.Freely (Dec 27, 2006)

And so now we know- Kos can be taken down and controlled on the ground, and someone can stop his takedown.

Since I really don't like Kos's attitude (he's like a cocky high-school kid), I am very, very happy to have seen him get beaten so thoroughly, and in this manner in particular. It looks like GSP was superior in every aspect.


----------



## ezcw (May 9, 2007)

Did i just hear the announcer say, "Man, this UFC stuff is cool..."


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

So Kos takedowns are not as unstoppable as some people would have us believe _cough cough jdun11 cough_. 

What I like to see now is Koscheck coming back with a vengence. Put him up against Drew Fickett for a little revenge action or maybe Karo Parysian.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

GG and Randy are now entering. WAR RANDY!!!


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

WarHERO said:


> GG and Randy are now entering. WAR RANDY!!!


My heart is with Randy but I have a sick feeling in the pit of my stomach...


----------



## mikeie (Aug 23, 2007)

Couture def. Gonzaga via Ref Stoppage

Couture owned the entire fight.


----------



## motownbeard99 (Apr 1, 2007)

*randy broke his nose*

by slaming gonzaga into the ground and head crushin nose


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

Randy is the king :thumbsup:


----------



## jehu pitchfork (Feb 4, 2007)

here's the video of the Couture/Gonzaga fight:

Video randy couture vs gabriel gonzaga - gabriel, gonzaga - Dailymotion Share Your Videos


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

jehu pitchfork said:


> here's the video of the Couture/Gonzaga fight:
> 
> Video randy couture vs gabriel gonzaga - gabriel, gonzaga - Dailymotion Share Your Videos


*raise01: raise01: raise01: raise01: raise01: 
Randy Couture!

Very good fight for Captain America. I can't wait to see who fights Couture next, I'm sure he will win unless he fights Fedor, CroCop or Noguiera. Thanks for beating that arrogant bum Gonzaga.*


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Gonzaga threw TONS of head kicks, which was stupid. Obviously KO'ing Crocop with the head kick made Gonzaga think he was the new Crocop of something..


----------



## purple_haze (Oct 24, 2006)

ya captain america was swinging for the fences and the only thing gonzaga did all night was attempt the RHK, just because he KTFO out of crocop doesnt mean he's the next crocop.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Pretty good event overall. Im happy that Randy won because i hate gabriel and i couldnt stand it if he became champ. Happy to see GSP start winning again, and i had no doubt in my mind that he would beat KOS. Huerta also keeps on winning, but i think its time that the UFC actually gives him a decent opponent. and it Looks like joe stevenson is in line for a title shot soon.


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

huerta vs penn sounds nice


----------



## motownbeard99 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Def worth my money to see Gonzaga get his ass whipped!*

That was the best PPV event ive seen in a while. Seeing Gonzaga get his nose broken, blood gushin and spurting from his face, pouring all over the place, beggin the reff to let him rest, ohhh too good. What a great night. Im so glad randy has the belt.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I was hoping that GSP Vs Kos wouldn't go the distance, but GSP won and that's the most important thing. I don't think I can agree with GSP that he's the best fighter in the world (P4P), but I honestly think he might have the best takedown defence in MMA.

I did expect Randy to win, but I thought Gabe would win the first round and that Randy's superior conditioning would be the important factor. But man, Randy punished Gabe like he was a little punk right from the start. The moment when Gabe kicked Randy in the head like he did to Cro Cop, and Randy looked like he had been bitten by a mosquito must have been when Gabe realized that there was no way that night was not going to suck.


Kameleon said:


> *Thanks for beating that arrogant bum Gonzaga.*


I think Gonzaga is one of the least arrogant fighters in the UFC though.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *raise01: raise01: raise01: raise01: raise01:
> Randy Couture!
> 
> Very good fight for Captain America. I can't wait to see who fights Couture next, I'm sure he will win unless he fights Fedor, CroCop or Noguiera. Thanks for beating that arrogant bum Gonzaga.*


Where did Gonzaga come off as arrogant? All he had to say about Couture was nice things, he even thought it was messed up that he was the favorite. Is he arrogant for saying that people doubted him then he KO'd Mirko Cro Cop? That is the only arrogant line that I could think of. If it is even arrogant.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

I respect Gonzaga, he's a classy fighter. Also, with his dedication to his family and the way he handled interviews it seems like he's a good guy. I like Cro Cop a lot, and after that fight I wanted to hate Gabe. After watching his interviews and reading up on his bio, I couldn't help but like the guy. I was looking for Randy to win though, and was completely happy with the result of that fight.


----------



## Fight (Aug 27, 2007)

This is alittle off topic... but maybe someone knows the answer. Does any know what GSP's entrance music was lastnight? It sounds awesome. Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

Great card in my opinion. Cote pulls off the upset. Huerta looked like...well, Huerta. Welcome to the big leagues Kos! Randy is god.


----------



## RHYNO2K (Feb 4, 2007)

Such a great PPV, it was so great, Couture destroyed Gonzaga, what a great win by GSP and Huerta is absolutely amazing, (the elbows using the screen made my day), and of course, we even got the upset, this PPV had it all.


----------



## G-S-P (Sep 1, 2007)

Sorry if this is considered thread bumping, noting that it was found on the 14th page.

But I’ll give my two cents on what I believe was a very good show.

Event kicked off with the underdog Patrick Cote taking on the Couture-trained, and good friend of Tito Ortiz, Kendall Grove. Going into this one, I expected Grove to walk right through Cote, but Cote kept strong on the offensive end, and eventually landed a few that got to Grove. Cote hit Grove with a shot on the side of the head, late in the third, and then fully mounted to take the win over Grove. Glad to see the Canadian take the win here, and hopefully be in line for a middleweight title shot somewhere down the line.

Stevenson-Pellegrino when to the judge’s score card. I hadn’t seen much of Pellegrino prior to this fight, but he impressed me during shades of the bout, but really, that doesn’t say much. With Sherk’s case pending review, we could be in line for a Stevenson-Penn Lightweight championship bout in November, or December.

Huerta-Crane was a great fight. Both were in their element, but it all came down to conditioning, and by the second round, Crane was gassed. I’ll give him credit for his decorated submission work, but Huerta had the edge throughout the entire fight, especially in the third round. I can see Huerta getting a shot at the title sometime next year, but I’d say he’s a fight or two away considering the light heavyweight division is at its deepest point in years.

In all honesty, before the fight, I feared that Koscheck would catch GSP with one that would put away the fight. Little did I know that GSP would polish off Koscheck since the fight began. Never have I seen anyone, anyone, with as much talent as GSP. When it comes to the guy’s takedowns, stand up, takedown defense, and ground work, he’s unblemished. He was too much for Koscheck to handle, plain and simple. If we’re treated to Hughes-GSP III, next year in Montreal, I’d be more then happy to attend that show.

Leading way into the main event, I could have seen it going either way. Though I’m glad Couture won the bout, in a rather dominating showing once again. It’s unbelievable that at 44 years of age he’s at the top of not only his game, but of the entire division. Couture broke Gonzaga’s nose late in the first after a takedown. Bloody fight, and I’m interested to see who awaits Couture in his next defense. I’d love to see White sign Fedor sometime soon, and really build upon the lackluster heavyweight division.

Overall it was a great show, with every fight on the card bringing something to the table. Bout of the night? Tough one to call, but I’ll go with GSP-Koscheck, only because I was into that fight like none other.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Holy crap.. GSP is the most athletic guy ever born. My eyes popped out when he scrambled out of Koscheck's single leg grap.. that was unreal.


----------

